

Nfu: Command-line Numeric Fu - dirtyvagabond
http://blog.factual.com/nfu-command-line-numeric-fu

======
dfc
num-utils is somewhat similar and one of the packages I install by default:

    
    
      Description-en: programs for dealing with numbers from the command line
      The 'num-utils' are a set of programs for dealing with numbers from the
      Unix command line. Much like the other Unix command line utilities like
      grep, awk, sort, cut, etc. these utilities work on data from both
      standard in and data from files.
     
      Includes these programs:
      * numaverage: A program for calculating the average of numbers.
      * numbound: Finds the boundary numbers (min and max) of input.
      * numinterval: Shows the numeric intervals between each number in a sequence.
      * numnormalize: Normalizes a set of numbers between 0 and 1 by default.
      * numgrep: Like normal grep, but for sets of numbers.
      * numprocess: Do mathematical operations on numbers.
      * numsum: Add up all the numbers.
      * numrandom: Generate a random number from a given expression.
      * numrange: Generate a set of numbers in a range expression.
      * numround: Round each number according to its value.
      Homepage: http://suso.suso.org/programs/num-utils/

------
dataewan
Very interesting toolset. A similar toolset cropped up a wee while ago [0],
might be good to integrate the two?

Using unix tools for data processing seems to work well.

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6412190](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6412190)

------
mjn
Google's 'crush-tools' have some similar design goals, fwiw:
[https://code.google.com/p/crush-tools/](https://code.google.com/p/crush-
tools/)

------
Tepix
Looks useful. However, I'm curious: Why does nfu use obscure options like "nfu
-s" instead of cleartext: "nfu sum"?

~~~
spencertipping
It has both, but the short options are more compact when you're doing multiple
transformations at once.

------
i_s
Seems pretty goofy compared to just using Incanter in the Clojure REPL (or
something similar).

